# Bark Busters



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello...Has anyone had any experience using Bark Busters? We are looking for a good trainer to deal with some issues we're having (see Desperately in Need of Advice)...it's a long story! 

Anyhow, my understanding is that they are all individual franchises around the US. It's going to cost us $400, that includes the inital 3 hour consulation/evaluation and any additional in home visits or obedience training we might need for the rest of Amy's life. I like that they come right to the house. I'm just looking to see if anyone has used them before we make the investment. We'll definitely ask for refernces in this area too. Thanks so much!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

No, I am not familiar with them. If barking is the problem the citronella spray collars work great! 

Laurie, if you see this, any luck with yours?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Jen,

I actually bought bark collars for my Hav's from Petsafe. it took two days for them to catch on, and now when I haved them on my Hav's they maybe give out a lowwoof (which is ok..) Other times I don't even turn them on while they are wearing them..

I know some people don't go for this..but this collar works on a static shock (not high voltage, torture shock!) You can read all about it on their Web site. I bought the one for small dogs.. It's worth a try seeing as it's not high dollar..

http://www.pet-safe.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16225&category_id=250


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Bark Busters came up in a thread earlier this year. Here is the link:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=545&highlight=bark+busters


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy,
My first thought is the franchise part- some might be good and others not so good. Do they have any credentials themselves? Like do they teach weekly classes? I would want a trainer for $400 to have lots of experience with dogs rather than just buying a business and reading a few books. I like the idea of a lifetime guarantee but if you don't like them, it doesn't mean much! I also like that they don't use shock collars, etc. But treats can be a very good mechanism to enforce behaviors. I think with all the different tools of training your dog, never say never. Have you also searched animal behaviorist in your area? Might be better for your budget!

Amanda


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi...actually barking is not our issue. Amy has issues with security right now. (see http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2713 ) She rarely barks! I know the $400 is steep, but I'm thinking between an in home consult & obedience classes, we're going to be in the ballpark anyway. The lifetime guarantee makes it more appealing. (sounds like I'm talking about a dishwasher when I say lifetime guarantee:biggrin1lol!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just looked them up. They are a franchise and you need between $70,000and $90,000 to open one up. So, I would try to get as much info on the trainer as possible. Go to the BB website and check out what is required to become a trainer for them, besides $$$. I know people who have used them with good results.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh weird timing. Bark Busters itself seems to be a really good organization with wonderful tips offered to dog owners. I just picked up a publication from them the other day and was going to share part of the article.

However, since it is a franchise, I think local references are going to be your best indicator of what you get.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Um, I went through Bark Busters and my issue is Barking. Oreo goes nuts on his leash and likes to bark and lunge on his leash, but if the dog approaches he runs. Please see if you can get local recommendations as my experience with them is not very good. I haven't really posted much about this but now Oreo is right back at Square One with his barking and need to control the Universe with his barking! It drives me nuts and I was in tears when I looked out the window to see Oreo lunging at another barking dog! I tried calling my trainer and she was no where to be contacted. It is hard for me to get a hold of her when I need her and then when I do I usually have to wait a week to 'work' on it. I hope this is different in your area, but please look into a trained behaviourist before you put down $400 for what they claim is 'lifetime' help. I no longer trust anyone or anything that wants money up front for 'lifetime' service. I prefer to pay by the appointment/session and know I am getting my money's worth.

If you can find this book: "The Other End of the Leash" By Patricia McConnell, this is a great read and very informative as she is a behaviourist that clearly defines dog language. I hope all works out for you and give it time and patience. :grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Helen, I am sorry the bark busters is not still working for you. It sounded so promising at first for Oreo. We still struggle with Jasper too.


----------

